# Retrofit CarPlay Audi TT



## enzo7512

Hello 
I want to know if it was possible to activate the audi interface of smartphone on a Audi TT 2017.

Thanks


----------



## enzo7512

Hello everybody

Friday, i go to give my car at my Garage, they going to activate carplay.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

enzo7512 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> Friday, i go to give my car at my Garage, they going to activate carplay.


Is this simply a VCDS mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt3600

Cost?


----------



## alex-retro

enzo7512 said:


> Hello
> I want to know if it was possible to activate the audi interface of smartphone on a Audi TT 2017.


Yes it is possible on 2017 models.










Thanks


----------



## zooks

alex-retro said:


> enzo7512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> I want to know if it was possible to activate the audi interface of smartphone on a Audi TT 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is possible on 2017 models.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Look interesting Alex. Any more details?


----------



## stumardy

Any chance this can be done on a 2016 model do we think?


----------



## alex-retro

Works on firmware version 08xx and above. 
Cant say anymore as im not allowed to


----------



## enzo7512

tt3600 said:


> Cost?


320 Chf, and its works very good


----------



## Number86

alex-retro said:


> Works on firmware version 08xx and above.
> Cant say anymore as im not allowed to


I know something you don't, and can't tell you.. Nah nah na nah na.

Really dude?


----------



## ZephyR2

Number86 said:


> alex-retro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works on firmware version 08xx and above.
> Cant say anymore as im not allowed to
> 
> 
> 
> I know something you don't, and can't tell you.. Nah nah na nah na.
> 
> Really dude?
Click to expand...

Forum rules I would think rather than member's attitude.


----------



## zooks

ZephyR2 said:


> Number86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alex-retro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works on firmware version 08xx and above.
> Cant say anymore as im not allowed to
> 
> 
> 
> I know something you don't, and can't tell you.. Nah nah na nah na.
> 
> Really dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forum rules I would think rather than member's attitude.
Click to expand...

y

Forum rules also seem to extend to Private Messsages too, Shame because I was interested in getting this retro fitted.


----------



## swanny78

If I take my car to Audi (65 reg TTs) will tbwy update it for me to support? Actually its android version I need, is this supported?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba

You need to speak with your local Audi dealer around both the legal and logistical sides.
Could they? I'm sure they could activate regardless of firmware version, but CarPlay is licensed software that requires Audi to pay apple for each seat as part of the MFI program so i'd wager they won't unless you paid the option cost and they can account for that centrally.

I "guess" it will depend on the ability Audi have to do that post sale (i don't have a clue) and I'm not sure how the Android model works at all. It's like a PC when you buy it, you might have software such office/virus etc (bloatware) pre-installed on the machine as part of the installation process, but you need a licence to run it or its software piracy. Same thing goes with the Techpack and maps too, distribution of the software is fine, that part of the OEM agreement and hence why Audi make you pay for map updates beyond a point (each country defines this as part of the options offering)

Call Audi customer services and get them to provide you with advice from Legal.
CP will be going to a subscription model by the looks of what BMW are doing.


----------



## alex-retro

ZephyR2 said:


> Forum rules I would think rather than member's attitude.


Exactly. Already got message from admin so not doing it here anymore. Sorry


----------



## Reasty

Now available at hazzydayz for 375 plus vat for anybody who interested in this.


----------



## Ben-S

So just to clarify........if you have a pre carplay mk3 (looking to buy a my15/16) and tend to source your music from Spotify your only current option would be to use bluetooth and stream it, selecting it from your phone which presumably you have to then mount somewhere on the otherwise beautiful minamalist dash?

Currently weighing up if I should be buying a Golf R or a mk3 TT. Of the 2nd hand cars I can afford/justify the Golfs would come with carplay and the TT would not. Depressingly faff free music is a factor in which car will get through the in-house approval board (wife).


----------



## Pugliese

Ben_Shaw said:


> So just to clarify........if you have a pre carplay mk3 (looking to buy a my15/16) and tend to source your music from Spotify your only current option would be to use bluetooth and stream it, selecting it from your phone which presumably you have to then mount somewhere on the otherwise beautiful minamalist dash?
> 
> .


Essentially correct although I never used a mount. Select playlist, connect phone to usb in central console storage box, put phone in box. You can then change tracks via the MMI and it will display the track playing but I never found a way to display all the tracks on album/playlist


----------



## Ben-S

Many thanks. Good to know at lest the track currently playing is shown. I'm guessing audible for audiobooks would be the same.

In a bizarre way saving a bunch of cash and buying a very tidy mk2 that I could change the headunit on for a carplay third party version might be better in this regard at least.


----------



## Pugliese

Ben_Shaw said:


> Many thanks. Good to know at lest the track currently playing is shown. I'm guessing audible for audiobooks would be the same.


Yes, but with Audible you can save the whole book to Jukebox, SD cards etc and have all the chapter info at your disposal. Mind you, we always tend to use the mobile via bluetooth for Audible as the app saves where you last listened up to.


----------



## Ben-S

Yes, I would have the same problem. A bit of a audiobook addict so important that I could start where I last stopped listening or reading (whispersync on kindle).

It's interesting if carplay could technically be put on all mk3 systems with a firmware upgrade and it's just licencing that stops it. If the customer is willing to pay to get their car added to the licence you would have thought it was in everyones interest to let it happen - customers, Audi and not least Apple.


----------



## Toshiba

Audi wouldn't do this without you having the tech pack high or all hell would break out with owners who bought the tech pack to get navigation services.

I have CarPlay in a few Audis and it sucks, even at £50 it would be over priced...


----------



## RuuTT

What exactly sucks about it? Unstable or something else? As the built in nav maps get old it might be a viable alternative for navigation?


----------



## Toshiba

On the TT, CP is a little window in the middle of the VC. it just looks crap and is not doing anything useful... you can do all the same things through the Audi informatics systems and in most case better too.. 
You also lose phone functions when you connect CP and you no longer can have multiple phones connected at once. The map/navigation is garbage with no support for others like google.

It's basically just pointless, you get nothing 'more' like i said. 
I'll reverse the question - what feature/s of CP are you thinking will add benefit...?


----------



## tom_mclaren

Toshiba said:


> I'll reverse the question - what feature/s of CP are you thinking will add benefit...?


Direct Spotify access and Siri to read/reply to SMS/Whatsapp


----------



## Toshiba

I can't comment on spotify, I don't have it. But amazon music works via Audi connect.. and text messages - read and reply is a native function.


----------



## ZephyR2

I tried Car Play on a courtesy car I had for a bit and as far as I remember you could only access standard Apple apps by it. I don't recall seeing Spotify as an option even tho it is on my iphone.

I can get the MMI to display and read my text messages which is quite handy but I have to reply via Siri and TBH its very hit and miss as to what Siri puts into your text. In my opinion its too much of a distraction when driving to try and compose and check a text message, which ever way you try it.


----------



## RuuTT

Toshiba said:


> I'll reverse the question - what feature/s of CP are you thinking will add benefit...?


Well, for me, using Android Auto, it would be the option to use google maps. Routing and real time traffic data is significantly better than the build in system. As soon as the built in maps don't update anymore the difference would be greater still.


----------



## Toshiba

ZephyR2 said:


> I tried Car Play on a courtesy car I had for a bit and as far as I remember you could only access standard Apple apps by it. I don't recall seeing Spotify as an option even tho it is on my iphone.
> 
> I can get the MMI to display and read my text messages which is quite handy but I have to reply via Siri and TBH its very hit and miss as to what Siri puts into your text. In my opinion its too much of a distraction when driving to try and compose and check a text message, which ever way you try it.


Yep Siri as an AI/assistant sucks.
I use it to listen more than send

VC will also read news feeds too if desired.


----------



## giusemanuel

alex-retro said:


> Works on firmware version 08xx and above.
> Cant say anymore as im not allowed to


Any possibility about a firmware upgrading?
I have 2015 model

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tom_mclaren

ZephyR2 said:


> I tried Car Play on a courtesy car I had for a bit and as far as I remember you could only access standard Apple apps by it. I don't recall seeing Spotify as an option even tho it is on my iphone.
> 
> I can get the MMI to display and read my text messages which is quite handy but I have to reply via Siri and TBH its very hit and miss as to what Siri puts into your text. In my opinion its too much of a distraction when driving to try and compose and check a text message, which ever way you try it.


I'm only commenting from my Tiguan, as we don't have carplay on the TT, but it works well for me. Spotify comes up, as does Apple maps (would prefer Google Maps!). I don't use siri for WhatsApp (I agree too distracting) but it's ok for sms IME. I also get a bit annoyed sometimes when CarPlay "grabs" control of my phone when all I want is charging - can't have it both ways I guess!


----------



## KSixTT6

So is the general consensus on apple carplay - If you have tech pack its pretty useless ? But for a car that doesn't have sat nav etc it is a cheapest way to get "nav" in car ?


----------



## Toshiba

If you don't have NAV Audi wont let you order the smart phone interface option.


----------



## ZephyR2

Toshiba said:


> If you don't have NAV Audi wont let you order the smart phone interface option.


Crafty buggers.


----------

